# 1st Fish on one of My Lures!



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I was out night fishing with OGF member Mastiff Tuesday evening and he reeled in the 1st fish ever caught on one of my lures. It was caught on a 7-1/4" jointed Wonderbread. We were trolling around Fairport for about 45 minutes when and I heard Bill say "Fish!" and I looked over to see the inline board being tugged back behind the boat. I knew my lure was one of the two lures on that side of the boat so I asked if it was my lure and he said yes. I have to admit that got me a little excited. When he got the board within about 30 feet of the boat, the board went down under the water and the light from the glow stick disappeared. My heart started pounding a little faster because I knew then it was going to be a :B . After the board was removed from the line I knew we were getting close to seeing the fish and when he appeared on the surface all I could think was "don't screw this up net man" (me). When we finally got him in the boat I was really excited for Bill since this was his biggest walleye. As the lure builder it made me feel really good to play a role in his experience of catching this fish.

I thought back to a November evening last year when I was on the rod and landed a big fish with someone else's homemade lure. I knew that night, after seeing how good it made you feel to play a part in my fishing experience, that I had to try this lure building thing. Thanks John.

Sorry for the picture but neither of us brought a camera (it figures it was the 1st time we didn't have a camera) so we had to use Bill's camera phone. Also, apparently I don't know how to hold a fish for a photo so you can't really see how big this fish was. The fished measured 28-3/4" and weighed 9.2 lbs. The fish hit the lure from behind and swallowed half the body and the back 2 hooks. Bill had to perform minor surgery to get the lure out of the fish's mouth.

Thanks to all of the lure builders on OGF that inspired me, encouraged me, and shared their wealth of knowledge. A special thanks to Bill for only reeling the fish's head into the boat's transom twice. HaHa.  Just kidding.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Not only do you have a successful bait and paint pattern, you have a BIG fish bait to boot!

Congratulations, that's excellent, goolies.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Good job Andy & Bill. 

This lure building thing is really something! I've been around it now since last fall (with Tigger) and was able to share in Andy's fish last fall. 
Now he's out doing this on his own! I wish I had the skills you guys do.
If I'm lucky I get to crank in a fish every now and then and it is a special deal to see the excitement on the builders face. 

I'm just glad there's no height requirement to ride this ride!

Keep it going guys.
DC


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats great Andy , must be a great feeling catching one on your own lure .


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Great job Andy....awesome feeling isn't it? You are definitely hooked now....

Rod


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Great fish, great lure... Congrats! By the way, I love the wonder bread pattern.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thats so awesome and let me tell ya i've never heard andy so excited!! when he called me that night! congrads to you both on a very well deserved:B and catching it on ur lure andy..i knew it was a :B getter when we tested it that day...its one hell of a lure!

when do they go into production!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Andy............ Fantastic!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. It is a special feeling to make something with your own hands and have it work! What a great story also with Mastiff. It is like a "pass it on" thing. You are hooked for sure! LOL


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job Andy! Way to produce a winner!

Thanks for sharing the great story too! That's what it's all about... DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I know Bill has already made one lure and I'm sure by this winter he will be hooked.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sweeeet! Must feel good knowing the fish is really yours...from a block of wood to the net! Fine Job!!:B


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I am hooked after reeling in that fish on Andy's homemade bait and the Jake reeling in his fish two days later on Andy's other homemade. 

Here is my first attempt at a homemade bait. Rough cut it with a hand jig saw then shaped it with a utility knife. Then sanded, and sanded, and sanded. Found what paints I could find around the house from my wifes craft stuff. I am anxious to see it perform. Not sure about the lip I will have to see. 
Has to be a great feeling catching fish with homemade baits. Can't wait to make a few more. Andy, my next will be a jointed wonderbread, unless you've already aquired your patent.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Bill- Your lure looks good. I like the body shape and with that lip angle and the high line tie position it should have some serious wiggle/wobble. Nice job. There is no patten on my jointed wonderbread. If you want I can give you the profile patterns and weighting info and you can make one for yourself.


----------

